# Bella had to have a spanking !



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Saturday is a very busy day at the resort...people coming and going etc...well I made lunch for the staff and set the table.. The ladies were just coming in and I happened to turn around and there was Bella...on the dining room table, eating the whip cream off of a piece of Raspberry Sour Crm pie...on closer inspection, a piece of ham had suspicious marks along one side ! Now the reason she had to have a spank was she was on the table twice last week and only got a lecture...apparently ineffective ! So I scolded her and gave her a tap on the bottom ( a very gentle tap I might add ) and she cried and then I almost cried and hugged her and asked her for forgiveness.......some how I don't think the table climbing saga has reached it's end !


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'd be sneaking a taste of that raspberry sour cream pie too. :shock: 

Poor Bella... poor you. I know how awful you must've felt after you spanked her. I'm not sure hugging her and asking for forgiveness really delivered the message you were trying to convey. :roll: 

Can you keep her away from that area when it's that busy and you don't have time to watch her every second?

I know I shouldn't say this (if I don't, someone else will) but... I'd give anything for a picture of Bella on top of that table with the whipped cream and the ham.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:
 

> I know I shouldn't say this (if I don't, someone else will) but... I'd give anything for a picture of Bella on top of that table with the whipped cream and the ham.


Yeah I would have said it!!! :lol: That would have been a priceless pic!!

Naughty, naughty Bella!!! :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

One of the staff thinks the use of the word " spank " is a gross exaggeration LOL She said because I only used one finger and it barely brushed by Bella's rear end I should say " Bella received a slight breeze " for punishment LOL

Bella is always with me and for the most part, she sticks to me like glue, but today she just took advantage of a very busy time for me...little devil ! 

The next time ( I'm sure there will be one ) I will take a pic ! She did look kind of cute with a bit of whip cream on the tip of her little pink nose !


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hey chi's know all about when you're busy! Mine know exactly the time to act up is when I am either babysitting my neice or taking a nap. :roll: :roll:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

oh no! I really feel bad but this post made me laugh. I could just picture cute innocent looking Bella up on the table eating as fast as possible. hehe. Aww, I hope she's learned from her "spanking" hehe.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

First, I want the recipe for the pie.

Second, I'd pay good money to see a photo of Bella woofing down the pie.

Third, I've learned that stern discussions never work. I've had a few with Cooper and they always seem to to in one ear and right out the other. I know he'd be embarassed if I told you this (since he thinks you all think he is perfect) but I've had to give him a spanking on ocassion for not listening or misbehaving. I never feel bad though; I know I don't "hit" him, I just tap him enough to get his attention so any "poor little me" faces he makes afterwards are just for show. He's a punk.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

yea i know how that feels, it's hard to train a chi, beacuse you feel they are children not dogs and i carry scoot everywhere, he is by my side 24/7.. it's so much harder then large dogs as weird as that seems..


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww that so sounds like the trouble with me and jacob if i tell him off i feel so bad so i hug him and say sorry then its like the whole telling of thing was really to my self ha lol


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Forget about Bella - if you feed your staff that well - can I come work for you? :lol: :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

" He's a punk. "....LOL...innocent little Cooper...never !


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yea that talking thing really doesn't work! 
i will hold jamoka and talk to him and he will look me in the eye and act like he's listen and he give me that puppy eyes, "like yea ma i won't do it again can i go now!" :roll:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Was it good Bella :lol: Sounds like Mom really taught you a lesson huh :lol: :lol: :lol: You sound like you are as tough as I am with Auggie


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

When Marcus has to have a spanking I use an empty envelope and feel guilty for being so mean. They do know how to get to you don't they? I would love to have seen a picture of that though. Bella is priceless.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL sorry but this post made me laugh too. It reminds me so much of Tequila...I cannot leave anything on the table because if I turn my back she is up and eating it.

She does this a lot at my mothers...she can actually jump up onto the kitchen table. I came home one day and her ears were back. I looked on the table and there was a very clean plate and her foot prints all over the table...lol.

I swat her butt too when I catch her. Like you said its only to get her attention..never to hurt her. I dont think you should pick her up and hug her though...she isnt crying cause she is hurt, she is crying to try to scare you away from her. Picking her up and telling her its okay will only confuse her...its hard being a chi mom isnt it :wink:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm still laughing.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwww, i could picture it. Deano once weed on a wall that we had just plastered and i was like no deano thats naughty!! and pointed at him and prodded his bum and he like did one fo those play bows and looked at me with these amazingly innocent eyes - i was like omg im so sorry!!! and give him a kiss about 10mins later because i felt so guilty for prodding him. I didnt want to give in though! I felt so guilty!!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

nabi said:


> " He's a punk. "....LOL...innocent little Cooper...never !


 :roll: innocent my rear. LOL

Ask him about the hot dog. Please. I am still looking for the hot dog from my bun I was eating yesterday. I have no idea where it went. :dontknow:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Now that made me laugh!! Way to go Bella! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> nabi said:
> 
> 
> > " He's a punk. "....LOL...innocent little Cooper...never !
> ...


Are you thinking what I think you're thinking? That OmaKitty snagged it? Yeah, I'll bet that's what happened to that hot dog.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Are you thinking what I think you're thinking? That OmaKitty snagged it? Yeah, I'll bet that's what happened to that hot dog.


Oh, that's hilarious! You obviously don't know OmaKitty. Human food is way below her.

No, I know where that hot dog went. I know EXACTLY where it is right now. It's about 10 paces out the back door, laying in the grass. LOL


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hehe naughty bella !! she's so freakin cute ,she would get away with anything at my house  
i bet she was angry after the tap  mine always are when they 've been told off :? 

kisses nat


----------

